# 3xii ? (bottle mark question)



## amado (Nov 5, 2006)

Howdy!  I'm new to the forum, and am wondering what the mark 3xii on the neck of a small medicine type of bottle means?  Does it have to do with the bottles size?  Thanks so much!


----------



## Slappy_Kincaid (Nov 5, 2006)

I recently found such a bottle myself.  I'd also appreciate some info.


----------



## Jim (Nov 5, 2006)

The Roman numerals on medicine bottles were used to denote the ounce size of the bottle. I have seen them from 3i (1 oz) all the way up to 3xxxii (32 oz). The symbol that resembles a 3 is actually a symbol for ounces. ~Jim


----------



## cc6pack (Nov 5, 2006)

http://www.blm.gov/historic_bottles/Typing/medicine/graduationmarks.jpg 


 Jim, sorry for posting almost the same thing, Slappy, Amado Check out the BLM site for info on glass bottles, theres a link on the bottom of the main page look for historic bottle header.


----------



## amado (Nov 6, 2006)

Thank you!


----------

